# Recovering from surgery alone



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Has anyone ever had to do this, i.e. recover at home from surgery without the help of partner/friends/relatives? If so, how did you cope?


----------



## mycroftt (May 24, 2008)

do you have any neighbors who can look in on you now and then..the hospital is supposed to provide visiting nurses for a limited period as part of treatment especially if you have this particular situation..contact the social worker at the hospital where you were..someone dropped the ball ,, if they didn't do a discharge plan for you they need to do one before you were discharged...they are criminally liable if they don't.


----------



## mycroftt (May 24, 2008)

let me know what happens !!

neil


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks for your reply, Neil. I haven't been in for surgery yet, but it will probably be on the cards at some point and I was just wanting to know whether anyone else had been in the same boat, so that I'd know how to prepare. Thanks for the tip about the social worker/nurse at the hospital. They'd be bound to expect that I'd have someone, and it would be a bit embarrassing to admit that I didn't.


----------



## kelso (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes, on quite a few occasions and it is not a nice place to be.
Don't forget you have all of us here and you make sure you keep in touch with us.
Feel free to PM me.
As NEIL says make use of the social workers etc at the hospital.
I know it is embarressing to admit that you have no one but that is why these people are there.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks, kelso.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh gosh, this is one of my great fears. I'm sorry have you to go through it.


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

I hope you have a trouble-free surgery & recovery! :hug


----------



## kelso (Apr 23, 2008)

How are you going Amelia?


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

I am fine, thanks. The surgery hasn't happened yet and is not imminent (I hope), but will probably happen some time in the future. At the moment, I'm just trying to gather information on how to prepare for it and cope with it when/if it happens.


----------



## apartment7 (Aug 25, 2007)

I had day surgery under a general anaesthetic about two weeks ago. Although I live with family, we're distant to say the least - they asked in the first couple of days how I was feeling but nothing since - now it's as if it never happened so I feel sort of alone with it. 

I was depressed in week one as was in constant slight pain and on painkillers. My movement was also slightly restricted and it would've been good to have a bit more support, even something as simple as someone making me a cup of tea would've made a huge difference.

On a practical note, the main thing is coming back from the hospital. Depending on the surgery they may ask that someone you know accompanies you and you may be unable to drive home if you've had a general anaesthetic. They advised against taking a taxi too as said I should have someone I knew with me. They also said someone should stay with me for 24 hours in case I had a bad reaction to the GA (I guess they just mean someone close by who can check everything is okay and I hadn't passed out or anything).

My advice is be completely honest about your situation with the hospital / doctors. They will have seen people in your position before and will almost certainly be able to offer help and advice or put you in touch with support groups etc. 

Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks for your reply, apartment7. I reckon that I will have to be completely honest. Not having anyone to give you support must have been very difficult. I hope you're on the mend.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I had my gall bladder out 2 years ago. i went into the operating room at 6:30 am and by 2:00 pm, I was home in my recliner. My sister took me to the hospital and then home. The rest of my recovery, I spent alone. It wasn't too bad since I've always been self sufficient. I did have to make a run to the drugstore 2 days after the surgery. driving wasn't bad but climbing in and out of the truck was a bit of a challenge. The only other problem I had was getting out of my water bed in the morning. After a week I was still tender but able to go back to work.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

That doesn't sound too bad, especially for major surgery like that. A recliner sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It was not esy to get out of. I had to remember to use the lever on the side to put down the footrest. It's amazing how much you use your stomach muscles without realizing it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i have my next surgery later this year, thankfully i have my mother whos an RN(registered nurse) to attend to my recovery.


----------



## nerak67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I once had a minor surgery and when they took me in they asked who was waiting for me so they could tell them when I was out of surgery. I was embarrassed to say I didn't have anyone there. I also lied and said a friend was driving me home because they wouldn't discharge me if I didn't have someone to drive me home. It felt very lonely.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

How did you manage to get home?


----------



## kelso (Apr 23, 2008)

You get a taxie.
You arrive home to no one and it is so awful.
I did exactly as NERAK67 did.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

I'm sorry you had to do that. That's not right. There should be some sort of service for people who are on their own. There must be plenty of people who, even if they do have friends or family, don't always have them at their beck and call.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never had surgery. In fact surgery would rank at the top of my list of fears.

I'd have my mother, but she's 79 and never learned how to drive so she couldn't even take me home. She'd also be of no use in helping me get around. After she got home from knee replacement surgery (after 4 days in the hospital & 3 weeks of recovery in a nursing home) she still required me and my brother to lift her up the stairs. I think it's safe to assume she's isn't going to lift me when a gallon of milk is heavy to her.


----------



## kelso (Apr 23, 2008)

AMELIA it is awful isn't it but more and more in Australia this is happening.
My age group was brought up with the belief that you "looked after your own" but this is not the case now and you have no option but to accept it.
There is an awful saying that many of us are taking on board "better to die quietly then find out no one cares" Says it all doesn't it?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't know your age bracket, but I was about to suggest a senior support hotline (crisis and emotional support phone hotline), but the thing is I work there as a volunteer.

Also with the perhaps potential surgery, I wish you the best. 

warmly,
Gerard


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Lemme know what happens!  good luck!


----------

